

Micro Service Architecture - lucidquiet
http://yobriefca.se/blog/2013/04/29/micro-service-architecture/

======
chisto
I find this quite interesting, just what is the diference between a SOA arch
and a micro service arch, maybe just the size of the "atomic" services?

